# trying clomid again after miscarriage....



## mrsKD

hello ladies........this is my first post on this forum:happydance:.all u wonderful people are so encouraging that i decided to become a member and share my story:thumbup:...i am 28 and my DH is 31.we have been actively ttc for 2 years. In July 2011,my OB put me on metformin due to low preogesterone levels on cd 21....i gradually increased it to 1500mg/day over a period of 3 weeks.....but it did not help. after 4 unsuccessful cycles, my OB added Clomid 50mg. In Nov 2011,my cd 21 progesterone level was 6. the nurse told me that i still had not ovulated and i have to try clomid again....but I did get a BFP that cycle:happydance:!!! DH and I were so happy that we were FINALLY able to get pregnant!! the doc asked me to stop metformin immediately and prescribed prog suppositories,but i got it only a week later since it had to be compounded at a speciality pharmacy.....my pregnancy however ended in a miscarriage at 7 weeks on DEC 8th:cry:!! i started spotting and then miscarried naturally....what was heart-breaking was that the heart-beat was 130bpm(which my OB said was healthy) the day before i miscarried.....the OB said i did not have to go thru any procedure as i had miscarried completely.... i have had 1 cycle since my m/c and today i started my 2nd cycle. 

I have changed doctors as i was not satisfied with the previous one...the OB said i can wait for a cycle before i can go back on metformin and clomid again..i had a pap smear done and all is well. today is cd1 and i am supposed to take metformin and clomid 50 mg(cd 5- 9). I was wondering if i should take 50mg or request my doc to up my dosage??also, can i immediately satart taking metformin 1500mg/day. the new OB says i do not have to check progesterone level on cd 21....but she will test my blood as soon as i get my bfp and prescribe prog supp if necessary.....any suggestions??? baby dust to all!!


----------



## mrsKD

bump!!


----------



## Maurie

Hi MrsKD! 
I am so sorry about your loss :hugs:
I also dont have many answers but I wanted to say hi and let you know what my doc said said becaus our stories are remarkably similar!

After 2 1/2 years trying we conceived on cycle 2 of Clomid 50mg (3-7). I was also on Metformin 1500 for 6 months. I had low progesterone at 12.9 10dpo. My doctor told me to continue the met through the first 12 weeks because stopping it could be harmful, however we lost Mercy at 6 weeks:cry: She said next pregnancy I will get progesterone suppositories. They said I would get put on 50mg clomid again, however at my appointment I am going to request them to increase it..... I just feel like it would have helped. 

I am still waiting for my first AF to show since our loss, then I have my appointment April 2nd to hopefully to get the clear to start trying again. 

I wish I had more answers, Suggestions and I am sure you have already made your decision but I thought I would respond. 

Tons and tons:dust::dust:


----------



## cancerlib

Hi Ladies,
So sorry for your losses:hugs:. I had a MC in Feb and am just having 1st AF after it:cry:
My doc prescribed Clomid for me to help improve my egg quality. I have no problem with ovulation so am hoping clomid will increase my chances. Am starting tomorrow, 50mg 5-9days.
Hope we all get our BFPs soon:happydance:


----------



## mrsKD

hello Maurie.....thank u :) first,i am so sorry about ur loss :( i know its hard!! but hang in there.........some things are just not meant to b!! i am sure u will get ur nfp soon and all will b well.....my prayers are with u. i guess the progesterone would have helped me if i had started taking it earlier :cry: oh well....the damage has been done and there is no looking back!! we can only hope the future holds something better for us! good luck and lots of baby dust :hugs::hugs::hugs:

hi cancerlib!! thank u for replying! u seem to have a positive vibe around u!! tats very encouraging :D :D :D YES!! hopefully we get our BFPs soon!! good luck and keep us posted :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cancerlib

mrsKD said:


> hello Maurie.....thank u :) first,i am so sorry about ur loss :( i know its hard!! but hang in there.........some things are just not meant to b!! i am sure u will get ur nfp soon and all will b well.....my prayers are with u. i guess the progesterone would have helped me if i had started taking it earlier :cry: oh well....the damage has been done and there is no looking back!! we can only hope the future holds something better for us! good luck and lots of baby dust :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> hi cancerlib!! thank u for replying! u seem to have a positive vibe around u!! tats very encouraging :D :D :D YES!! hopefully we get our BFPs soon!! good luck and keep us posted :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lol, my loss just made me stronger.U are welcome dearie, and i'll sure keep u posted.:hugs:


----------



## mrsKD

I agree cancerlib!! my miscarriage did make me stronger....i just dint realize it until u said it out loud!! :thumbup:


----------

